# Dornier Do17



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2015)

Picure deleted, wrong label. Thanks Airframes.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2015)

The pic in Post #4 is a Ju88-A4.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Denniss (Feb 14, 2015)

The last image in post #1 may be a formation leader Do 17U.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2015)

Rare picture of a Do17 on a Kompensierwaage/compass swing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2015)

First time I see this sort of a field repair gear.

Fist time I


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2015)

great improvisation!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2015)

I love the interior shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2015)

Great shot of the cannon installation - useful for my 9/KG76 model, when I eventually get to build it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2015)

Note cannon.


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2015)

Done.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thks Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2015)

Condor Legion, 1937


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2015)

VIGNACOURT b. Amiens France 1940


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2015)

Carrying a Dingy


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2015)

Do17 E/F "RY+AN" ErgZStf 2+1./ZS 1 Schleißheim 1940


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2016)

What is that? A HOBBS meter or oil temp gauge?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2016)

Merseburg S.A


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2016)

Like those shots...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2016)

KG 153


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2017)

KG2


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2017)

Attack on England, quite low...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2017)

Post # 70 is probably from the series of pics taken of the 'low element' of KG76, passing the Channel Islands, on their way to bomb Kenley on August 18th, 1940.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

Foto, Flugzeug, Dornier Do 17, "Bärbl", Besatzung, Frankreich, Luftwaffe, Pilot | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2019)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht 2 abgestellte Flugzeuge auf Flugplatz 1x wohl Schlachtenfli | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier DO 17 P ca8,5X14CM | eBay
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Foto-Luftwaffe-Flugzeug-Dornier-DO-17-CA-14-5X11CM-STAFFELZEICHEN/292929081583?hash=item4433ef10efRUQAAOSw2TVcRpTK:rkpf:1&frcectupt=true
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier DO 17 CA9X6CM KENNUNG !!! | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier DO 17 CA9X6CM KENNUNG !!! | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier DO 17 CA8X6CM PILOTENKANZEL | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier DO 17 CA 7X6CM KANZEL | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier DO 17 CA 13X18CM | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier DO 17 CA 9X6CM CRASH BRUCHLANDUNG | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier DO 17 E CA17X11CM KENNUNG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Dornier Do 17 Staffelwappen 2. (F)/11 Fernaufklärer | eBay
Original Foto Luftwaffe Dornier Do 17 Staffelwappen 2. (F)/11 Fernaufklärer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

(d13) Flugzeug Plane Bomber Jäger Emblem Flughalle Soldat Luftwaffe Pilot | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

DORNIER Do 17 - Feldflugplatz - LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2019)

MD346 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do17 LC Spanien Legion Condor | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

DORNIER Do 17 E - III.KAMPFGESCHWADER 51 - III./KG 51- "Edelweiß" | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Wartung einer Dornier Do 17, Nahaufnahme | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Dornier Do 17 - Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2019)

2 x Foto, Wartung am Motor, Luftwaffe, Bomber (N)20533 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

Orig. Foto Dornier Do 17 Aufklärer Flugzeug 3.(F)/121 Châteaudun Frankreich 1940 | eBay

Notice the loading of the camera. quite rare picture.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2019)

Typen-Historie - Arbeitsgemeinschaft Deutsche Luftfahrthistorik


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2019)

1 oginal foto flugzeug m4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

1941 Press Photo Worker installing engine in Stuka dive bomber, Germany | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2019)

Stuka dive bomber ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2019)

Gotta wonder who creates those captions.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Flugzeug Dornier 17 Airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

2.WK Fotoalbum Luftwaffe KG 76 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

1 oginal foto flugzeug mit wapen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2019)

Rare to see cowling art on Luftwaffe bombers, is it not?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Rare to see cowling art on Luftwaffe bombers, is it not?


Yes it is. Mostly on nose.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DO 17 Z - FFS-B5 - BORDFUNKER - JUDINO - JÜRGENFELDE / OSTPREUSEN | eBay
FOTO FLUGZEUG DO 17 Z - FFS-B5 / FAR 12 - FF SEEMANN - MÄRK. FRIEDLAND / POMMERN | eBay
FOTO FLUGZEUG DO 17 Z - FFS-B5 / FAR 12 - FF SEEMANN - MÄRK. FRIEDLAND / POMMERN | eBay
FOTO FLUGZEUG DO 17 Z - FFS-B5 - FLUGZEUGF. - JUDINO - JÜRGENFELDE / OSTPREUSEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DO 17 Z - KENNUNG "KG" - FFS-B5 - FF THEO MEURER - PARCHIM 11.6.44 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

German Do-17P stationed at Sola airfield in Norway, summer 1940. WWII planes


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Do17 Kauz, (Z-7 ?) rare picture i think. 

FOTO FLUGZEUG DORNIER DO 17 Z NACHTJÄGER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

1940 Press Photo An enemy plane drops a first series of bombs over England | eBay

September 8th - September 9th 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

originales grosses Werksfoto 2WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Do - DORNIER | eBay

V-8


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

Illustration features a cutaway of a German Dornier Do 17z bomber in flight, circa 1942.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Staffelwappen KG51 Edelweiß Do 17-E1 Luftwaffe Maling Kennung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Deutsches Flugzeug Bomber DO 17 Ballon Abweiser Ballonschneider WK II | eBay

First time i see a Ballon Abweiser on an early Do17

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

Farbdia 5 Luftwaffe Flugzeug Flugplatz Italien Afrika Dia Negativ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

Farbdia 3 Luftwaffe Flugzeug Flugplatz Italien Afrika Dia Negativ | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto 2.WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier Do 217 auf dem Fliegerhorst Wiener Neustadt | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

Alfaro Feldflugplatz Geschwaderabzeichen Flugzeug Do 17 Legion Condor 1936 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Me-Bf 110 Bomber,Legion Condor,Bürgerkrieg Spanien,Franco,aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

S220 Foto Wehrmacht LC Legion Condor Spanien Flugzeug Do17 Feld Flugplatz TOP ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

Foto Dornier Do 17 V8 bomber flying pencil | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

F87 Flugplatz Spišská Nová Ves Kampfgeschw. 76 Dornier Do 17 Z Bombenschacht TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG DORNIER DO 17 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der 2./NJG 2 Schiphol Ende 1940 / Anfang 1941 | eBay

very rare!

"Some of the few converted Z-6s had the Ju 88C-6 nose installed and were equipped with machine guns and cannons. The nose proved to be unsatisfactory, and it was redesigned. In the tip of the new nose was an infrared spotlight which was soon made redundant after the introduction of Lichtenstein radar which was fitted to some of the Z-6 

Dornier Do 17 - Wikipedia


_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der 2./NJG 2 Cockpit September 40 Gilze-Rijen# | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der 2./NJG 2 Cockpit September 40 Gilze-Rijen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der 2./NJG 2 September 1940 in Gilze-Rijen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der 1./NJG 2 Anfang 1941 Gilze-Rijen # | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der 1./NJG 2 Anfang 1941 Gilze-Rijen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der 2./NJG 2 Anfang 1941 Gilze-Rijen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 26, 2020)

Good ones


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 87 Stuka Flugzeug Flugplatz LE BOURGET Paris Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der I./NJG 2 im Winter 1940/41 in Gilze-Rijen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 oder 10 4./NJG 2 Oblt. Hans-Georg Schütze 41#+ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z mit MG/FF 20 mm 2./NJG 2 Sept. 1940 Gilze-Rijen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der 2./NJG 2 September 1940 Gilze-Rijen # | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der 2./NJG 2 September 1940 Gilze-Rijen ## | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 17 Z-6 der 2./NJG 2 September 1940 Gilze-Rijen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

AK/ Foto Dornier Do 17 Zweimotoriges Kampf-Flugzeug 2.WK/ WW2 Flieger Fotokarte | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do 215 B "G9+P." I o. II./NJG 1 Leeuwarden Spanneranlage | eBay

Spanner-Anlage
In Germany, radar research was not given nearly the same level of support as in the UK, and competed with IR development throughout the 1930s.
IR research was led primarily by Edgar Kutzscher at the University of Berlin working in concert with AEG. By 1940 they had successfully developed one solution; the Spanner Anlage (roughly "Peeping Tom system") consisting of a detector photomultiplier placed in front of the pilot, and a large searchlight fitted with a filter to limit the output to the IR range. This provided enough light to see the target at short range, and Spanner Anlage was fitted to a small number of Messerschmitt Bf 110 and Dornier Do 17 night fighters. These proved largely useless in practice and the pilots complained that the target often only became visible at 200 metres (660 ft), at which point they would have seen it anyway. Only 15 were built and were removed as German airborne radar systems improved though 1942. Me 110 E-1/U1

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40856931


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723

*



*


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2020)

I didn't know that they flew in the desert. Good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Q431 Foto Wehrmacht Pz Jg Abtl. 160 Kroatien Serbien Požega Beute Flugzeug Hs126 | eBay

Do 17Ka1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Q429 Foto Wehrmacht Pz Jg Abtl. 160 Kroatien Serbien Požega Beute Flugzeug Do17 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Orig. Foto - Bruchlandung Flugzeug Dornier Do 17 - Belgien | eBay

2FAGr123

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Foto : Messerschmitt Me 110 Nachtjäger-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto KG Piloten malen Bilanz nach Luftsieg Dornier Do 17 Flugzeug | eBay

Notice marking for the clamp for the rudder

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto KG Piloten malen Bilanz nach Luftsieg Dornier Do 17 Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto KG Piloten malen Bilanz nach Luftsieg Dornier Do 17 Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Foto : Dornier Do 17 Kampf-Flugzeug mit Kennzahl 173 im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

75 Fotos Luftwaffe 4./ F11 Do 17 Polen Feldzug Bevölkerung Flugzeug Neisse Jews | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe 4(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Wappen EK Emblem Wärmewagen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe 4(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Eingeschneit Top Motiv | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe 4./ F11 Do 17 Flugzeug Cockpit Kanzel Messinstrumente Technik | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Orig.Foto Flugzeug Dornier DO 17 Staffelzeichen England Löwe / Bombe Frankreich | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Jan 16, 2021)

These censored pictures worry me, what other details have been removed?
Brian


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2021)

FowellBox said:


> These censored pictures worry me, what other details have been removed?
> Brian



So someone selling their photos on EBay should make sure that their pics have no marks on them so thousands of people can download clean pictures for free?


----------



## FowellBox (Jan 16, 2021)

I've no problem with people who deface copies of pictures that they are selling on ebay etc. It's the complete obliteration of swastikas' where the obliteration extends beyond the outline of the swastika.
Brian


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 19, 2021)

FowellBox said:


> I've no problem with people who deface copies of pictures that they are selling on ebay etc. It's the complete obliteration of swastikas' where the obliteration extends beyond the outline of the swastika.



You have inadvertently answered or at least identified the folly of your own discussion point, 'fraid to say, Fowellbox. The image is displayed _for selling on ebay_. If you buy the image it won't be sent to you censored, so no loss of clarity. The images are kindly posted here by enthusiastic individuals for our benefit, but that's _not _what they are put on the internet for.


----------



## FowellBox (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks for the explanation nuuumannn. Still seems a bit silly to me when they are historic pictures.
Just had a look on ebay for Nazi items and there seems to be no problem with books, flags and medals showing the swastika.
Brian


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

Foto, Kochtschütz Schlesien, Flugzeug DO 17 abgedeckt, Plane mit Schrift DO 17, | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

Foto : Dornier Do 17 Kampf-Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen des 9./ K.G.76 (a) 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Do 17 mit Wappen...Kennung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

AM267 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do17 Motor Wartung Detail ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM267 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Do17 Motor Wartung Detail ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2021)

WWII: RAF DORNIER DO 17 KA B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: RAF DORNIER DO 17 KA B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

K1624 Foto KG51 Edelweiß deutsches Flugzeug Do17 Staffelwappen Wappen Do 17 | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1624 Foto KG51 Edelweiß deutsches Flugzeug Do17 Staffelwappen Wappen Do 17 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

K1625 Foto KG51 Edelweiß deutsches Flugzeug Do17 Staffelwappen Wappen Do 17 | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1625 Foto KG51 Edelweiß deutsches Flugzeug Do17 Staffelwappen Wappen Do 17 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Nov 29, 2021)

Dat glass ... dat glass.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bomberflugzeug wappen foto, 1-KG3 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Bomberflugzeug wappen foto, 1-KG3 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





emblem of 4./KG3

Luftwaffe Units Formed Aug 1940 in Le Culot (Erg.Staffel/KG3). In Apr 1941 expanded to IV.(Erg.)/KG3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Condor 27-??














Foto Flugzeug Legion Condor Do-215 ? Wehrmacht Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Legion Condor Do-215 ? Wehrmacht Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

54+O38

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

Chièvres FL.Werkstattzug Bergung 














B191 Belgien Flugplatz Chièvres FL.Werkstattzug Bergung Dornier DO 17 Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie B191 Belgien Flugplatz Chièvres FL.Werkstattzug Bergung Dornier DO 17 Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2022)

Interesting series.


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 54+O38
> 
> 
> View attachment 660694


great picture that


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

Condor 1936 27-14














K4596 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Dornier Do17 Legion Condor LC Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie K4596 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Dornier Do17 Legion Condor LC Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

maintanance blackmen ladder















Foto LW Soldat ehem Dornier Flugzeugmechaniker Holland Bomber DO Flugzeug #159 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat ehem Dornier Flugzeugmechaniker Holland Bomber DO Flugzeug #159 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> maintanance blackmen ladder



That's a Dornier Do 217. I like the sign in the background. Is that to warn not to drive vehicles in the hangar or run the engines while aircraft are in the hangar?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

Drossel early















K5096 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Dornier Do17 Staffelwappen Wappen Name Drossel | eBay


Entdecken Sie K5096 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Dornier Do17 Staffelwappen Wappen Name Drossel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Spain Condor 27-9














Orig. Foto Dornier Do 17 Flugzeug m. Legion Condor Kennung in Spanien Bomber | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Dornier Do 17 Flugzeug m. Legion Condor Kennung in Spanien Bomber in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

27-29














Foto Spanien, DO 17 der Legion Condor, Flugzeuge mit Wappen, Maling, Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, DO 17 der Legion Condor, Flugzeuge mit Wappen, Maling, Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Oct 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> maintanance blackmen ladder
> 
> View attachment 675757
> 
> ...


Looking at this phot, one is almost reminded of a model day targeting pod such as a Sniper :


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Elster Magpie 3.(F)/11















Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Name Elster Maling Emblem | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Name Elster Maling Emblem in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

3.(F)/11 Nanu RC+NY














Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Frankreich Name NANU Maling | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Frankreich Name NANU Maling in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

3.(F)/11 Maintenance















Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug LKW Emblem Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug LKW Emblem Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

3.(F)/11 Do17F














Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Crash Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Crash Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)

A very nice collection.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

3.(F)/11 very German meeting


















Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Staffel Offiziere | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Offiziere General | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Offiziere Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

3.(F)/11 meeting commander

















Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Staffel angetreten Personal | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Staffel angetreten Personal | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Do 17 Flugzeug Offiziere Kommandeur | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Zeiss Camera RB20/30 with rack


















Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 10 Luftbildkamera Zeiss eingebaut Do 17 Flugzeug Optik TOP | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 10 Luftbildkamera Zeiss Do 17 Optik Flugzeug Objektiv | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe 3(F) 10 Gestell Halterung für Luftbildkamera Zeiss Do 17 Optik | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Condor














Foto Spanien, Flugzeug DO 17 der Legion Condor, Maling, Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Flugzeug DO 17 der Legion Condor, Maling, Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

T1+LL












Foto Do 17 Flugzeug Luftwaffe Aufkl.Gr.10 Bruchlandung Kennung T1+LL | eBay
Foto Do 17 Flugzeug Luftwaffe Aufkl.Gr.10 Bruchlandung Kennung T1+LL | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

Spain Condor 27-13















Foto Spanien, DO 17 Flugzeug mit offener Klappe, Nr. 27-13, Legion Condor | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, DO 17 Flugzeug mit offener Klappe, Nr. 27-13, Legion Condor in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

A German reconnaissance aircraft overturned on October 26, 1939 17:45 an emergency landing in the Noordpolder near Usquert, from- due to problems with one of the engines. Dutch soldiers take a closer look at the aircraft, a Dornier 17. The three crew members were apprehended by Marechaussees of the Uithuizen post, where the Germans also spent the night spent "waiting for the arrival of the military authorities. The aircraft was dismantled and transferred to Soesterberg Air Base. The Germans found it there after the invasion in May 1940. https://libris.nl/BookInfo/GetSample?guid=53de6554-d794-4bc2-a01c-6141240d2822




















Original Press Photo German Dornier 17 Do17P4052 Usquert Groningen 26.10.1939 | eBay


SUBJECT - A downed German bomber Dornier 17. The bomber departed from Goslar airfield in Germany. It is seen crashed at Noordpolder, Usquert, Groningen, Netherlands. Operated by 4. (F)/Aufkl.Gr.122 Luftwaffe.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

condor spain 27-6














S373 Fotos Wehrmacht LC Legion Condor Spanien Flugzeug He111 Do17 TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie S373 Fotos Wehrmacht LC Legion Condor Spanien Flugzeug He111 Do17 TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 6:07 AM)

54+E39















Foto 2 WK Flugzeug Bomber DO 17 im Fluge mit Tarn-Anstrich Kennung 54 E 39 Top | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK Flugzeug Bomber DO 17 im Fluge mit Tarn-Anstrich Kennung 54 E 39 Top in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 6:17 AM)

BB+AJ














orig. Fotos Dornier Do 17, Kennung BB+AJ, Staffelwappen Hund | eBay


Entdecken Sie orig. Fotos Dornier Do 17, Kennung BB+AJ, Staffelwappen Hund in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 6:18 AM)




----------

